# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica 9-18 što kupiti

## Mima

Lei fali mrvicu do 9 kila pa se spremamo kupiti novu autosjedalicu. 
Kupili bi Romer, ali imam nekoliko dvojbi. 

Prvo, koliko shvaćam, ove Duo plus sjedalice namijenjene su za aute koji imaju pripremu za ISOFIX. Ne znam mogu li se te sjedalice koristiti i u autima koji to nemaju (mi naime nemamo isofix ali bi ga kod kupovine novog auta kupili). 

Drugo, već smo se praktički odlučili za Romer King TS plus sjedalicu, no onda sam nešto (površno) čitala o njoj i vidjela da se spominje vezanje u tri uporišne točke, a u glavi mi zvoni da se na forumu spominjalo vezanje u pet točaka - pa me zanima što je to vezanje u pet točaka, i koje sjedalice to imaju.

I treće, ima li tko Romer King i kako ste zadovoljni?

----------


## ms. ivy

mi se dvoumimo između kingice i maxi cosi priori xp. olakšajte nam dilemu! ima li uopće razlike, osim u cijeni?

----------


## ms. ivy

da, nemamo isofix, zasad barem.

----------


## Mima

A kakva je cijena od te MAxi Cosi, ova koju ja gledam košta 1800 kn. 
MMu se baš i ne sviđa ta sjedalica jer kaže da su mu one stranice preplitke.

----------


## ms. ivy

sad sam na tl sajtu vidjela da je 1300kn. znam da je kingica 1800 kn. nisam ih još išla gledati uživo, zato pitam kaj iskusniji vele.   :Wink:

----------


## Mima

E da i ja sam sad vidjela, bome je jeftinija od Romer, meni su te sjedalice uživo sve iste. Ne sjećam se da sam ovu Maxi Cosi negdje vidjela, možda je dublja od Romer pa će se svidjeti MM-u. A i za nju vidim da se spominju tri točke, mora da sam ovih 5 točaka sanjala.

----------


## Lutonjica

mi imamo kingicu i super nam je.
lako se postavlja u auto, lako se vadi iz njega (nama je premještanje trebalo bezbroj puta), lako se namještaju remenčići, ne žulja...
nemamo ama baš nikakvu zamjerku.
sudar nismo imali, tako da ne znam kakva bi bila u toj situaciji  :/  ali navodno su romerove jedne od najboljih.

----------


## Ancica

> Prvo, koliko shvaćam, ove Duo plus sjedalice namijenjene su za aute koji imaju pripremu za ISOFIX. Ne znam mogu li se te sjedalice koristiti i u autima koji to nemaju (mi naime nemamo isofix ali bi ga kod kupovine novog auta kupili).


Mogu se koristiti u oba sistema, normalnim ucvrscivanjem pojasom i ISOFIXom.  Ako planirate kupiti auto s ISOFIXom u nekoj skorijoj buducnosti (u slijedece tri godine) onda je to dobra ideja.



> Drugo, već smo se praktički odlučili za Romer King TS plus sjedalicu, no onda sam nešto (površno) čitala o njoj i vidjela da se spominje vezanje u tri uporišne točke, a u glavi mi zvoni da se na forumu spominjalo vezanje u pet točaka - pa me zanima što je to vezanje u pet točaka, i koje sjedalice to imaju.


Najvjerojatnije govore o ucvrscivanju sjedalice za vozilo (kad se ne ucvrscuje ISOFIXom) sigurnosnim  pojasom vozila koji mora biti s tri uporisne tocke iliti biti pojas koji ide i preko butina i preko ramena (za razliku od sigurnosnih pojaseva koji idu samo preko butina, u mnogim vozilima na sredini straznjeg sjedista).
Ovo o pet tocaka odnosi se na sistem vezanja djeteta u samu sjedalicu odnosno da se dijete u sjedalici veze pojasom koji ima pet tocaka uporista (na ramenima, pored butina i u preponama) a ne tri (na ramenima i u preponama kad se veze pojasom sjedalice - ovo je zadovoljavajuci sistem kod sjedalica za novorodencad, ili direktno pojasom vozila kao u boosteru).)[/quote]

----------


## lonni

Bok,
 evo ako mogu da se i ja nadovezem. Nakon proucavanja mnogih tekstova o autosjedalicama jos sam zbunjenija. Naime i ja planiram kupiti vecu autosjedalicu.
 Preporucena mi je Kiddy Life Plus - zanima me - Ima li je za kupiti u Hrvatskoj i gdje? Je li ona na popustu u onoj knjizici s popustima koju smo dobili u paketu u rodilistu? Ako ne kod nas barem negdje blizu u Sloveniji?
- Na tablicama iz Rodinih tekstova ta je autosjedalica  pri vrhu - ocjena sigurnosti je 4, iako je ona od 9 do 36 kila. 
 E sad, negdje sam procitala da su najsigurnije one autosjedalice koje su namijenjene za tocno odredjenu dob, a ne tako sirok raspon. Kako to da onda ove neke od 9 do 18 kila nisu ocijenjene kao sigurnije?
 Druga opcija mi je Maxi Cosi - vezanje u pet tocaka, ne znam tocno koji model, skuplji od dva najcesca njihova modela.
 I jos nesto - mogu li se  te dvije autosjedalice pricvrstiti i u smjeru suprotnom od smjera voznje? Jer beba ima oko 10 kila (10 mjeseci), ali ne podize se sama u stojeci stav pa bih je rado jos vozila u smjeru suprotnom od voznje, unatoc brojnim negodovanjima blize i dalje okoline.  :Grin: 
 Koje sjedalice se mogu pricvrstiti u oba smjera? 
             Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## Lutonjica

> Jer beba ima oko 10 kila (10 mjeseci), ali ne podize se sama u stojeci stav pa bih je rado jos vozila u smjeru suprotnom od voznje,


ako se ne podiže sama u stojeći, to znači da treba ostati u staroj sjedalici dok to ne uspije.
za prelazak u veću sjedalicu treba zadovoljavati OBA uvjeta, a ne samo jedan.
mislim da se 9-18 sjedalice ne mogu okrenuti u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje.

----------


## tanja_b

Evo, mi prekjučer kupili Roemer King TS. I odmah smo naletili na problem - dobili smo upute na norveškom, švedskom, finskom, danskom, turskom i ruskom jeziku! Uz godine učenja stranih jezika, ipak ni mm ni ja ne govorimo nijedan od nabrojanih...
Bila sam ponovno u TL-u gdje smo kupili sjedalicu, ali ni oni više nemaju nijedan primjerak uputa, a prodavačica mi je djelovala tako zbunjeno i izgubljeno da mi ju je došlo žao što sam je uopće gnjavila s time.
Poslala sam e-mail na Roemerov helpline, ali još ništa od odgovora, ne znam hoću li ga i dočekati.
Jedno je moguće rješenje da mi roditelji prevedu upute s ruskog (jer ga oni oboje dobro govore), ali nisam sigurna da će prevesti tako da bude upotrebljivo. Možemo mi i postaviti sjedalicu onako, "instinktivno", ali ne bih baš dijete vozila u njoj ako nisam sigurna. Bojim se da nešto ne napravimo krivo.
Zasad sjedalica stoji u dnevnoj sobi, Andrej se još vozi u staroj (0-13 kg), a mi ćemo, u krajnjem slučaju, pričekati 25.9. i novu provjeru kod Rode...

----------


## ms. ivy

tanjo, to je ona za 1800 kn? bez isofixa? u kojem tl? koje boje imaju?   :Grin:  

inače, oni su ti DUŽNI osigurati upute na hrvatskom. sigurno postoje negdje, u nekoj sjedalici, u nekom dućanu... gnjavi ih dok ti ne nađu i prijeti udrugom potrošača i inspekcijom.

----------


## Ancica

Tanja_b, ovo nikako nije dopustivo.  U TLu moraju imati upute za sjedalicu na hrvatskom (a trazi i originalne na engleskom ako znate engleski da mozete provjerit jer ove hrvatske znaju biti lose prevedene).  Ako nemaju trenutno na policama, mora imati nadlezna osoba barem jednu kopiju i trazi je da ti iskopira.  Nema teorije da se moze dozvoliti prodaja takvog proizvoda bez uputa i eticki, a kamoli zakonski.  

Osim toga, po novom hrvatskom Pravilniku koji se tice sjedalica one moraju zadovoljavati odredbe regulacije ECE R44.03, a od kojih je jedna koja izricito kaze da uz svaku sjedalicu moraju doci upute na jeziku zemlje u kojoj se prodaju.

Nije na tebi da trazis od proizvodaca upute vec na distributeru, u ovom slucaju TL-u, da se pobrine da ti uz sjedalicu daju ispravne upute na hrvatskom jeziku.

Ovo je jako zabrinjavajuce i zamolila bih sve, kao voditeljica Rodinog projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici! da nam takva krsenja zakona prijave kako bismo mogli na njih kao Udruga reagirati.

----------


## ms. ivy

to je stvar principa, ja uvijek čitam engleske upute jer su prijevodi koma, ali moraju ti ih dati.

znam firmu u kojoj je prodavaču skinut postotak s plaće jer kupcu nije dao hrvatske upute. jer ih je morao isprintati s kompjutera pa mu se nije dalo. pa je skoro izletio s posla kad je kupac došao reklamirati.

----------


## tanja_b

> tanjo, to je ona za 1800 kn? bez isofixa? u kojem tl? koje boje imaju?   
> 
> inače, oni su ti DUŽNI osigurati upute na hrvatskom. sigurno postoje negdje, u nekoj sjedalici, u nekom dućanu... gnjavi ih dok ti ne nađu i prijeti udrugom potrošača i inspekcijom.


Da, to je ta sjedalica, bez isofixa, 1800 kn. Kupili smo zadnji primjerak, tamnocrvene boje, u TL na Trešnjevačkom trgu (bivša Nama). Možda zato i nisu imali uputstva na odgovarajućem jeziku.
Inače, dotična zbunjena prodavačica rekla je da su oni već pisali nekom (proizvođaču?) i da čekaju odgovor i da bi trebali dobiti uputstva (ili što?), i da dođem za dan-dva opet pitati. Ali nisam bila sigurna da ona uopće zna što govori, djelovala mi je potpuno izgubljeno. Njihovi prodavači (u tom dućanu) i inače su poznati po tome da nemaju pojma što prodaju, kako stvar funkcionira, a kamoli nešto više od toga. 
Otići ću ponovno u petak, pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## saška

> lako se postavlja u auto, lako se vadi iz njega (nama je premještanje trebalo bezbroj puta), lako se namještaju remenčići, ne žulja...
> nemamo ama baš nikakvu zamjerku.


Sve potpisujem, samo što je naša maxi cosi priori xp.

----------


## Ancica

tanja_b, reci im da kontaktiraju svoje kolege na Zitnjaku. Mada, nisu valjda tolike tuke da to ne bi bilo prvo sto bi napravili :zbunjeni smajlic:

----------


## IveM

Mi smo kupili Maxi cosi priori xp u TLu u King Crossu, i isto je dobili bez uputa na hrvatskom. To sam je prije par mjeseci i napisala na nekom drugom topicu. Po meni je to isto nedopustivo.

----------


## Ancica

IveM, tanja_b, mi mozete na pp poslati detalje: koja sjedalica, koji ducan, kada, koje upute ste dobili, da li ste trazili upute na hrv i koje ste odgovore dobili pa da proslijedimo sluzbeni dopis?  Isto se tice i drugih koji imaju slicna iskustva.  Fala.

----------


## tanja_b

Ancice, javim ti se u petak, kad cu opet otici k njima i vidjeti jesu li stvorili upute ili smislili kako da to rijese.
(Inace, ja sam pitala zbunjolu od prodavacice moze li kontaktirati njihovu veleprodaju, pa mi je rekla da vise nemaju veleprodaju. Sad mi nije jasno - zar nije na Zitnjaku veleprodaja?)

----------


## pinocchio

sad tek vidim da su romer king po 1800 kn, a na Žitnjaku u Auto Grifonu (Peugeot distributer) imaju romer king TS po 1600 kn! Trenutno imaju dva komada, ali mogu naručiti još (čeka se 2-3 dana). Ukoliko ste zainteresirane mogu isposlovati popust od 10%. to bi značilo da bi tada cijena romer king TS bila 1440 kn. može na tri čeka ili na DC i AMEX (odjednom). ukoliko ne nađu upute na hrvatskom tražiti će od dobavljača. ove dvije koje imaju su tamno plave s tim da jedna ima neki svijetli uzorak, a druga ima tanke svijetle pruge. javite mi ako ste zainteresirane.

----------


## ms. ivy

pinocchio, mi još nismo definitivno odlučili pa na nas zasad ne računaj.   :Smile:

----------


## Mamaitata

I mi polako razmisljamo o kupnji vece autosjedalice iako Nika jos nije zadovoljila sve kriterije pa mozda mozemo kupiti svi jednake sjedalice (ako usaglasimo stavove, jer su nam ciljevi i tako jednaki, jedino je pitanje love...) pa nazicati popust na kolicinu.

----------


## Mamaitata

> sad tek vidim da su romer king po 1800 kn, a na Žitnjaku u Auto Grifonu (Peugeot distributer) imaju romer king TS po 1600 kn! Trenutno imaju dva komada, ali mogu naručiti još (čeka se 2-3 dana). Ukoliko ste zainteresirane mogu isposlovati popust od 10%. to bi značilo da bi tada cijena romer king TS bila 1440 kn. može na tri čeka ili na DC i AMEX (odjednom). ukoliko ne nađu upute na hrvatskom tražiti će od dobavljača. ove dvije koje imaju su tamno plave s tim da jedna ima neki svijetli uzorak, a druga ima tanke svijetle pruge. javite mi ako ste zainteresirane.


Gle, isto pomislismo....samo si ti bila brza..

----------


## Mima

pinocchio a jesu li to TS ili TS Plus sjealice - TS Plus ima poešavanje pojaseva na sedam veličina, vidjela sam da TS košta 1600 kn, a TS Plus je 1800

----------


## pinocchio

ove nisu plus! nisam ni znala da postoje i king plus. 
tanja_b jel' tvoja plus ili ne?

----------


## tanja_b

Moja je plus. Nisam ni znala da postoje one bez plusa. I stvarno ima tih 7 položaja podešavanja pojaseva. Mi smo odmah podesili na najniži, jer Andrejček nije baš gorostas (74,5 cm).
Ajde bar nešto. Kad već nema uputstva   :Grin:

----------


## lonni

evo mene opet. A jel se mogu Romer autosjedalice postaviti u oba smjera? I koje se jos mogu postaviti u oba smjera?
 A gdje ima za kupiti Kiddy autosjedalice?
  Ja svog bebacha jedva uvucem u ovu 0-13kg, ona se dize kao da hoce van i sve mi se cini da nece jos dugo htjeti biti u njoj. A da ni ne opisujem kako je nedavno izgledao put dug 12 sati...

----------


## Ancica

mislim da nema konvetibilnih Roemera.

Ako nije prerasla ovu do 13 kg, najbolje je da ostanete u njoj dok ne dostigne dovoljan stupanj fizickog razvoja za sjedalicu montiranu u smjeru voznje.

----------


## Ancica

Pod "prerasla" mislim da nije teza od 13 kg i da joj tjeme nije vise od 2,5 cm ispod vrha sjedalice.  Noge ne igraju ulogu.

----------


## lonni

hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Ancica

nema na cemu :smajlek:

----------


## anni frani

Ja sam nakon intenzivnog okršaja sa MM (još uvijek se svađamo oko sjedalice) u potrazi za optimalnom sjedalicom, pod optimalnom mislim na odnos sigurnost-cijena. 
Pronašla sam ove Kiddy sjedalice u sloveniji, distributer je Ariel (www.ariel.si), ali je cijena oko 50.000 sit što je od prilike oko 1575kn ali se valjda može tražiti povrat poreza od 20% (cijena 1260kn), ali su mi u Arielu rekli da ih u hrvatskoj ima u Citroenu. 
I ne budi mi teško, nazvala ja Citroen i vele je, je imaju oni sjedalice i da je cijena 1800 kn ali da daju 30% popusta ali samo na onaj bon iz DM (ono kaj se dobije u baby bonus paketu) pa cijena ispada 1260kn (isto!!). Vele da imaju tri veličine ali da im nisu dostupne odmah nego se mora čekati dan-dva...
Jel netko isto ima informacije gdje je još moguće kupiti Kiddy sjedalice?

----------


## Ancica

Ako je to ova:Kiddy Life Plus, onda je ja ne bih preporucila jer nema integralni pojas vec se cak i mala djeca, od 9kg na dalje, vezu direktno pojasom vozila.  Postoji umetak za te sjedalice (neznam da li se posebno mora kupiti) koji pruza dodatnu zastitu ali sigurno ne toliko dobru koliko pruza integralni pojas s pet tocaka uporista.  Osim toga, postoji sansa da tako malo dijete ne bude dovoljno tesko da zakoci pojas pri sudaru.  A kako nema nista sto bi djetetova ramena drzalo na mjestu kod sudara postoji veliki rizik da ce djetetova glava i gornji dio tijela poletjeti naprijed i kresnuti ili o taj umetak ili o sjediste ispred.

Na vezanje direktno pojasom vozila treba se pricekati dok dijete ne dogura do 18 kg.

----------


## Ancica

A* i* kako ...

----------


## Mony

Anni Frani, evo mi kupili u Austriji ovu:
http://www.toysrus.at/index.php?mapi...fbd4512262b7ca
Super nam je i stvarno je bolja cijena nego tu. Jedino sto je bila akcija za vikend pa smo je platili 169E i kada za to dobijemo Mehrwehr 21E, bit ce 150E sve zajedno. Carinu nismo platili (nismo je ni prijavili   :Embarassed:   praveci se da je stara   :Rolling Eyes:  )
Mozda da pratis cijene na ovoj stranici pa mozda naidjete na nesto.

----------


## anni frani

Meni je slijedeća u nizu bebe comfort trianos, ima ih u Turbo limaču Ona ima remenčiće za vezanje djeteta jer Fran ima oko 15,5 kg pa onda ona kiddy ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## anni frani

EVO SLIKICA : 
http://public.fotki.com/anifrani/fran/90041189.html

----------


## ms. ivy

mima, jeste li vi šopingirali u međuvremenu? ja se odlučila za king ts +, samo moram izvidjeti gdje ih ima. to su one po 1800 kn.

one sa isofixom, duo + su 2500 kn!  :shock: 

ančice, te sjedalice isto idu po kilaži, je l'da? to kaj piše do tri godine nema veze? kako je krenulo, andrejček će 18 kila imati kad krene u školu :kolut:, pa me zanima koliko ćemo moći koristiti ovu...

----------


## Ancica

Po kilazi  :Smile: 

Neki klinci su u njima do tri godine, neki do cetiri, naravno, ovisi o kilazi.

----------


## ms. ivy

a neki će biti do mature   :Laughing:

----------


## brane

mi imamo maxi cosi priori lilo...
pojasevi su u "prvoj" rupi
kad ih mogu maknut u drugu rupu????
mislim na one rupe na naslonu?

----------


## kloklo

Brane, ajde onak napamet da ti opišem...

Stavi sjedalicu u ležeći položaj, otvori ona plastična vratašca i vidjet ćeš da su krajevi remenja zakačeni za metalni držač...

Skini ih s njega, povuci, moraš ih izvući i iz jastučića pa onda preseli u drugu rupu i ponovo zakači na držač...
Moraš paziti da ti se ne izvrnu remeni i da ti je onaj crveni štep okrenut na onu stranu na kojoj je i bio prije...

Upozorenje: dosta ti je uzak prostor za manevriranje kad ćeš provlačiti remenje kroz utore, vjerojatno ćeš koji put i opsovati, ali nemoj odustati   :Grin:  

Za početak, pogledaj još jednom u knjižici uputa što trebaš raditi :=)

----------


## tanja_b

> mima, jeste li vi šopingirali u međuvremenu? ja se odlučila za king ts +, samo moram izvidjeti gdje ih ima. to su one po 1800 kn.
> 
> one sa isofixom, duo + su 2500 kn!  :shock:


Ako kupuješ u Turbo Limaču, pazi da dobijete uputstva   :Grin:   primijetila sam da im se često dešava da ih posiju u skladištu, pa onda uvale na neprevedivim jezicima...

----------


## Ancica

> Brane, ajde onak napamet da ti opišem...
> 
> Stavi sjedalicu u ležeći položaj, otvori ona plastična vratašca i vidjet ćeš da su krajevi remenja zakačeni za metalni držač...
> ...


Maxi-cosi u principu ima relativno jednostavan sistem preseljavanja pojasa iz rupe u rupu.  Ne treba se nista posebno izvlacit nego samo skliznut tako da se digne dio na presvlaki kod rupa za pojas (na cicak je) i pojas se isklizne s utora na kojem je u utor kojeg hoces da ide.  Pogledaj stranu 4. na uputama za Maxi-cosi XP.  Naravno, ovdje pretpostavljam da je i Lilo na istom principu kao i XP al to lako provjeris.

Pojas se treba pomaknuti na visu rupu kada ramena prerastu utor u kojem je pojas.



> Za početak, pogledaj još jednom u knjižici uputa što trebaš raditi :=)


Ovo pod obavezno.

----------


## kloklo

Hhihihi...ajde da ja jednom ispravim svoju učiteljicu, ovaj dan moram zapisati   :Grin:  

Ancice, jedna od najvećih razlika između Priori i Priori XP modela je upravo to što XP ima puuuno pojednostavljeno to premještanje remenja dok se s Priorijem treba malo iskiliti oko toga  :/

----------


## Ancica

Ma super da me ispravljas!

Jel mislis na ovo, vidi str. 5. uputa za Priori SPS?

----------


## kloklo

Je, je...to je to   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

našla sam super link za montažu kingice

http://www.britax-roemer.de/daten/kingts_en.pdf

i tu piše da se može montirati na prednji sic.  :/

----------


## Ancica

> našla sam super link za montažu kingice
> 
> http://www.britax-roemer.de/daten/kingts_en.pdf
> 
> i tu piše da se može montirati na prednji sic.  :/


Moze ako si u zemlji koja to dozvoljava.  Hrvatska nije medu njima.

----------


## ms. ivy

da, znam da može zakonski, ali ti si objasnila zašto je bolje iza pa mi je to  :/ .

----------


## Mima

mi još nismo kupili sjedalicu ali smo se isto odlučili za romer king ts + , ima ih u Tintiliniću. Samo trebamo otići i kupiti je, a kako smo svoju sadašnju sjedalicu danas obećali posuditi, to će nam biti motiv   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

> da, znam da može zakonski, ali ti si objasnila zašto je bolje iza pa mi je to  :/ .


U nekim zemljama ne postoji to zakonsko ogranicenje pa zasto kazu da moze na prednje sjedalo (ne da to preporucuju).

----------


## Mima

Evo kupili smo Romer King TS +, u Turbo limaču u King Crossu, Tintilinić u Solidumu je zatvoren  :shock: , crvene je boje i čini mi se super. Sad je valja postaviti, a morat ćemo jednom doći i na kontrolu kod Rodinih instruktorica.

----------


## ms. ivy

mima, uzeli ste nam zadnju   :Razz:  

bili smo popodne u kk i više ih nema, trebale bi doći u ponedjeljak. isto crvene. vidjela sam da postoji bar 20 boja i dezena a naši uvoze dvije, sram ih bilo!

jesu u tintiliniću isto 1800 kn? možda imaju u ilici koju...

----------


## tanja_b

> jesu u tintiliniću isto 1800 kn? možda imaju u ilici koju...


Ako se dobro sjećam, cijene su u Tintiliniću i TL-u slične, ali nisam 100% sigurna. Znam da smo mi gledali i u Ilici i u TL-u, pa smo uzeli na kraju u TL-u koji nam je blizu kuće.

----------


## pinocchio

mi još nismo odlučili, a nemamo baš puno vremena-ladi je već skučeno u ovoj sjedalici. jedno mi nije sasvim jasno kod ovih king ts i king ts plus. znači li 7 položaja za podešenje remena da dijete može u toj sjedalici biti duže nego u onoj koja ima 5 mogućih položaja (king ts)? ovisi li to o kilaži ili o visini? ili pak o nečem trećem! provijetlite me pa da se i ja mogu odlučiti.

----------


## Ancica

Ogranicenje kilaze za oba je isto - do 18 kg.

----------


## Inesica

podešavanje remenja ovisi o visini. neznam koja je razlika između ove dvije, odnosno da li se po sistemu namještanja neka može koristiti duže ili ne (naravno prvi faktor je težina djetetta). pretpostavljam da je uputa za štimanje remena nešto malo različita ako im je različit sistem podešavanja remena. naša sjedalica, RomerDuo plus (sa isofixom) ima nekoliko visina na koja idu remeni. piše da razina izlaza remena mora biti iznad ramena i ispod uha. da ima manje tih razina pretpostavljam da bi i uputa bila drugačija. što se sigurnosti tiče mislim da nema razlike. obje sjedalice su skroz ok (moja slobodna procjena)
inače što se tiće razlika TL (turbolimača) i TT (tintilinića) moj zaključak je slijedeći, ako se nešto nije promjenilo u međuvremenu. TL uvozi Romer tako su njegove sjedalice u TT nekih 100-200kn skuplje. kod plaćanja gotovinom TT daje neki (5 mislim) popust dok TL ne. ako se kupuje kod TL i ako imate magma club karticu dobijete bodove + extra bodove koji ovise o sjedalici pa možete skupiti solidnu količinu bodova za koje poslije kupite nešto pa i to može izgledati kao popust.
mi smo našu Romericu kupili u TL. Znam da je skupa ali smo si željeli sjedalicu sa isofixom još dok nismo imali ni Petru, odnosno nisam bila ni trudna, a znali smo da postoji opcija u autu. kad smo kupili auto ja nisam imala pojima o čemu MM priča ali sam rekla dobro ajde. kad sam ostala trudna počeli smo skupljati novce za tu sjedalicu. 1/3 baka, 2/3 (skoro) povrat poreza. kupnjom te sjedalice dobili smo skoro 300 kn bodova koje sam dio potrošila na jaknicu i nešto, a dio još čeka.
poanta: kad kupujete tak skupu stvar dobro si izvažite te mogućnosti i mogućnosti plačanja  :Wink:   i da i još jedno moje skromno mišljenje. sve sjedalice koje imaju certifikate su sigurne. one koje su skuplje, pa i nešto više, nije bačen novac u nečem će se već pokazati bolje. i još jedna stvar. bilo bi idealno kad bi *isprobali sjedalicu montirat u auto prije nego je kupite* i na taj način odlučite koja više paše
ajme što sam ja sve natrkeljala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ancica

super si natrkeljala  8)

----------


## Mima

Oprostite na offtopicu, ali da ne otvaram novu temu, baš sam htjela pitati što se može napraviti sa tim bodovima iz TL tj. koji je sistem, vidim da je Inesica upućena.

ms. ivy - je, bila je zadnja, sorry : (

----------


## mamaLare

Inesica ne zaboravi da bodovi vrijede samo 6mj,možeš ih provjerit na www.magma.hr/InfoMCC/ Mima sve možeš saznati na www.magma.hr/pravilnik.asp

----------


## mamaLare

Ujedno postoji opcija cjenika sa kolicima,autosjedalicama i sl.sa iznosom nekih dodatnih bodova,te bodova na gotovinu,no u svakom slučaju link je www.magma.hr/Nagradnibodovi.htm

----------


## Inesica

> Ujedno postoji opcija cjenika sa kolicima,autosjedalicama i sl.sa iznosom nekih dodatnih bodova,te bodova na gotovinu,no u svakom slučaju link je www.magma.hr/Nagradnibodovi.htm


je, je, znam ja to  :Wink:  . kaj misliš da bi zdržali 6 mjeseci? ja se čudim kako je i do sada ostalo nešto bodova.
ipak, hvala za napomenu. definitivno bitna stvar

----------


## Mima

ajooj   :Sad:  platili smo na karticu a imali smo i keš, mogli smo dobiti više bodova

ali svejedno, imamo 129 bodova!  :D

----------


## pinocchio

inesica, hvala što si me prosvijetlila, a i uštedila vrijeme koje bih zasigurno izgubila hodajući između TL i TT.    :Kiss:

----------


## haribo

Trebam link sa ocjenama za autosjedalice.
Ne mogu vise pronaci gdje se nalazi.
Hvala.

----------


## Nika

haribo evo stavila sam neke linkove na topic: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=319821#319821

----------


## yasmin

Mi smo kupili Romerovu s isofixom iako nemamo taj sistem u autu, ali dobra vijest je da se to da ugraditi.   :Laughing:  MM je autolimar i to je začas osmislio, i nema greške, ne razlikuje se po ničemu od auti koji to imaju serijski (usporedili sa susjedovim)  :Laughing:  
Inače mi smo je naručili pomoću rodbine iz Njemačke , i koštala je 250 eura, a sada su po 200.  :shock: Našli smo na ADAC -ovim stranicama. Carinu nisu platili jer su je postavili u auto kao da je njihova! :D

----------


## Ancica

Aaaaaa!

Ne bih nikako preporucila na svoju ruku ugradivati ISOFIX sistem!  Nema veze kakav si mehanicar, ako se to moze (ako) onda to treba napraviti ovlasteni serviser vozila koje imate.  Mozda naizgled izgleda identicno al izgled nema nikakve veze sa stvarnom sigurnoscu sistema.

Nikako ne bih preporucila koristiti ISOFIX sjedalicu ISOFIX sistemom u takvom vozilu.  Puno je sigurnije voziti dijete u klasicno dobro pricvrscenoj sjedalici pojasom vozila nego vezanoj ISOFIXom za kuke u autu koje nisu atestirane u tu svrhu.

----------


## yasmin

Iako kuke nisu atestirane, zavarene su na isti način kao i u u tvornici za kostur sjedala stražnje klupe. Uz taj Isofix od prvog dana koristimo i pojas. Kaže mm da  mu i sama šasija autosjedalice ne ulijeva previše povjerenja. Vjerujem mu jer je sam vidio mnoge automobile nakon jačih sudara, inače radi u ovlaštenom Peugeot servisu i nagledao se svega i svačega. Uostalom, svakako mislimo da je sigurnije nego da je samo pričvršćena pojasevima! Sad mi je u milijon crteža objasnio što je napravio, ja se baš ne kužim ali žustro brani svoj rad jer skoro svaki tjedan radi na popravcima stražnjih klupa, i pozna ih kao svoj džep.
Naravno, prihvaćamo kritiku, ja sam se malo zamislila i tražila pojašnjenja sa njegove strane, možda bi bilo dobro kada sljedeći put u Zagrebu bude pregled autosjedalica da dodjemo i mi da se u živo to pogleda! Ili možemo poslati fotografije.  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Ako je ucvrscena i pojasom i cvrsto je pricvrscena na osnovu tog veza i neovisno o vasem "ISOFIX-u", onda OK, ako vam to ulijeva vise povjerenja.

Al nemojte je nikako koristiti oslanjajuci se na kuke koje ste zavarili.  Ja vjerujem da tm razumije svoj posao i da vjeruje da su kuke koje je ugradio sigurne ali svejedno u to ne mozete biti sigurni i znam da ne bi svjesno niti namjerno kompromitirao sigurnost vaseg djeteta.

Osim toga, kod ISOFIX-a nisu bitne samo kuke u klupi nego i ISOFIX kuka iza klupe (top tether anchorage), negdje u gepeku, kojom se veze naslon sjedalice kako bi se sprijecila rotacija sjedalice prema naprijed kod sudara (ovo je jako vazno).

----------


## z00ey

> Ako je to ova:Kiddy Life Plus, onda je ja ne bih preporucila jer nema integralni pojas vec se cak i mala djeca, od 9kg na dalje, vezu direktno pojasom vozila.
> 
> Na vezanje direktno pojasom vozila treba se pricekati dok dijete ne dogura do 18 kg.


Pozdrav svima, pogotovo administratorici.
Upravo gledam autosjedalice za 9-18kg, pa mi je itekako pomogao thread. Prvo, shvatili smo da nasem klincu jos nije vrijeme za vecu, vec treba jos 5-6 mjeseci cunjiti naopacke  :Smile:  mislili smo da ak mu noge vire, da mora i u vecu...

nego, na kiddy siteu bas obrnuto tvrde od onoga sto si komentirala, tj da je vezanje djeteta direktno remenom na tri tocke sigurnije od 3 tocke indirektno, preko sjedalice (5 tocaka uopce ne spominju). sad se ja pitam, jesu li to marketinski trikovi makar to na njihovom siteu tvrdi neki svicarski doktor, Prof.Dr. Felix Walz (i kak mogu takve stvari tvrditi ukoliko nisu nekim istrazivanjem potvrdjene)

Ancice, pliz pogledaj na Kiddy Life Plus pod "SAFETY" > "SYSTEMS AT A GLANCE" - tamo je 3 tocke najlosije ocijenjeno...[/url][/list]

----------


## Ancica

z00ey, super link :D

Piramida im je ispravna ali im fali jedan sloj - izmedu najviseg (sjedalica suprotno smjeru voznje) i onog ispod (sjedalica sa branikom udarca).  Tu treba ici sjedalica u smjeru voznje u kojoj je dijete vezano pojasom s pet tocaka kontakata (preko oba ramena, preko oba bedra i kroz prepone).  Taj sloj valjda nemaju jer takve sjedalice ne nude u svojoj proizvodnji (how convenient  :Rolling Eyes:  ).  Onaj najdonji sloj su sjedalice s tri tocke kontakta (samo preko ramena i kroz prepone) koje danas ionako neces nigdje naci na trzistu.

Ono sto ti hoce reci ovom piramidom je da ako mislis kupiti njihov sistem za grupu od 9 do 18 kg (a koji je jos uvijek inferiorniji od sjedalica u smjeru voznje sa integralnim pojasom s pet tocaka kontakata), onda trebas kupiti kao dodatnu opremu i taj branik jer on u toj grupi  pruza bolju zastitu od vezanja direktno pojasom.  Al ga moras i dodatno platiti.

S tim da taj branik zadrzava donji dio djetetovog trupa na mjestu (ukoliko se pojas vozila zakoci - a nekad se ne zakoci ako dijete ima manje od 15, ili cak 18, kg) ali ne zadrzava na mjestu djetetova ramena i ne smanjuje pokret djetetove glave prema naprijed koliko bi to postigao pojas s pet tocaka kontakta, preciznije trake pojasa koje idu preko ramena (ovo je jedan od kriticnih aspekata sigurnosti).  Kad dode do sudara, zbog ovakve konfiguracije, dijete s ramenima krece prema naprijed i prema dole te lupa glavom o branik.  Jest da je branik napravljen od materijala koji djelomicno apsorbira silu udarca, ali da li zaista zelis da ti djetetova glava o ista kresne, ako ne mora (a ne mora ako se veze pojasom sjedalice s 5 tocaka)?

Ukratko, ako hoces ustediti na novcu tako da kupis sjedalicu koja ce te nositi od bebinog prvog rodendana pa do kraja, bolje je kupiti kombiniranu sjedalicu za grupe (I-II ili III) sjedalicu koja ima integralni pojas za grupu I (9-18 kg) a koji se moze ukloniti i sjedalica koristiti kao booster nakon toga.

----------


## Ancica

Jos malo, za one koji razumiju engleski, o tome zasto je pojas s pet tocke sigurniji od sistema sa stitnikom (s tim da se uzme u obzir da je ovo sjevernoamericko a gdje se stitnik koristi skupa sa pojasom s tri tocke znaci, nesto drzi ramena na mjestu,za razliku od ovog od kiddy koji ima samo stitnik):




> Child Passenger Safety experts agree that the Five-Point Harness is the safest, because it provides the snuggest fit and is suitable for the widest range of children. 
> 
> Why use a five point harness?
> 
> Five-point harnessed car seats offer a much snugger harness fit than a shielded seat. In all five-point harness seats, the straps come down over the shoulders and across the hips to fasten to the buckle that comes up between the legs. The harness sits snugly against the bony parts of the pelvis (the crotch and hip straps) and across the shoulders and rib cage (the shoulder straps). When a child moves forward in the seat, as they would in a crash, the properly tightened harness is already "holding" the child and it immediately restrains them, spreading the crash force out across the strong bones of the body. There is nothing to impact; nothing for the child to suddenly hit. The child does not move before loading the restraint.
> 
> Tray-shield and t-shield seats simply cannot restrain a child as snugly as a five-point harness.  Current motor vehicle safety standards require a "lap restraint" for all car seats.  On tray- and t-shield seats, the shield acts as the lap portion of the restraint.  However, these shields do not fasten snugly across a child's pelvis as a five-point harness does, and they do not adjust to the contours of the child's body.  This allows more forward and side to side movement than a five-point harness does - both before and during a crash.  The tray-shield generally sits at chest level, several inches away from the child.  The t-shield is buckled in at a set distance from the child and sits at chest or abdomen level.  The straps that go over the child's shoulder and between their legs are either attached to the tray or top of the t-shield, attached to the rigid crotch buckle, or attached to webbing that attaches to the tray.  These designs can allow the shoulder straps to be pulled away from the child's body. Any space between the child's body and the shield allow the child to gain a great deal of momentum before s/he is restrained. That restraint is not merely composed of soft harness webbing that stretches to absorb crash force, but a hard, unyielding plastic bar or hard molded rubber. The thin amount of padding material on that bar or the imagined softness of the rubber is not going to make any difference or provide a soft cushion in a 35 mph collision. The design of tray- and t-shield car seats depends on the child impacting those shields - it's part of the restraint. In a crash, the force of the collision will propel the child's body forward.  There's no way to determine which part of the child's body will impact the tray or t.  Maybe they'll be "close enough" to it that they only end up with bruised ribs or a bumped nose. Maybe they won't be so close and they'll break their jaw, break their ribs, or damage their spleen. ER and trauma nurses can account for the numerous head, chest and abdominal injuries they've seen in children who've "impacted" tray and t-shields at a high rate of speed.     
> 
> It is known that at least one child has died from a fatal head injury caused when her head struck a tray-shield.  There have been other reported injuries and possibly deaths (matters under investigation or litigation).

----------


## Ancica

Opet ja   :Rolling Eyes:  (iz ASSESSING NEW CHILD DUMMIES AND CRITERIA FOR CHILD OCCUPANT PROTECTION IN FRONTAL IMPACT):




> Forward facing system with shield (Group I and shield systems (Group II): The main sources of data are from the UK and France where these devices are not very popular. Therefore, no accident data are available at this time but some observations from experts were collected. *Head contact with the top of the shield and risk of ejection (total or partial) are likely scenarios causing injuries.*

----------


## z00ey

tnx ancice, odlucili smo se za neku sjedalicu tipa 5 tocaka (pa i profi vozaci se tak vezu, kaj ne?). naravno, kad nam djetesce uzraste.
da li netko zna ducan u kojem dozvoljavaju da sjedalicu probamo u autu prije kupnje? posto vozim relativno stari model auta (hyundai galloper) nemam sanse staviti isofix sistem, a cak i mali maxi cosi taman ulazi s maksimalnim izduljenjem remena (ni centimetra viska)

----------


## casper

Turbo limač na žitnjaku bi ti trebao dati.  :Smile:

----------

